# Frogs in fighting cancer. It's in Spanish



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Tesoros del Yasun: Anfibios y la cura contra el cncer - Vistazo


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Julio,Does this come in an english version?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Google Chrome will translate it for you.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

jacobi said:


> Google Chrome will translate it for you.


As Jacob said u can use google translator to convert it. U may lose something in translation


----------



## frogs are cool (May 22, 2010)

His dream is to find a cure: looking for the answer in the organism of amphibians. Ecuador has registered between 535 and 550 species of amphibians, 135 living in Yasuni National Park. The first results are conclusive: the skin of some toads secretes substances (peptides or short chains of amino acids) that have antibiotic properties: destroy bacteria and microbes. There is an explanation: the amphibians are prepared to live in the land and in the water. Your skin is wet and acts as an organ of respiration. It secretes substances to protect the body and shielding it against the attack of microorganisms. These properties were isolated in the laboratory. From research in cytogenetics and biomolecules of amphibians of the Pontifical University Catholic Center, and together with the laboratory of Microbiology of the University, the expert studied the effectiveness of peptides, compared the action of 20 conventional antibiotics from commercial use. The peptideor short chains of amino acids) that have antibiotic properties: destroy bacteria and microbes. There is an explanation: the amphibians are prepared to live in the land and in the water. Your skin is wet and acts as an organ of respiration. It secretes substances to protect the body and shielding it against the attack of microorganisms. These properties were isolated in the laboratory. From research in cytogenetics and biomolecules of amphibians of the Pontifical University Catholic Center, and together with the laboratory of Microbiology of the University, the expert studied the effectiveness of peptides, compared the action of 20 conventional antibiotics from commercial use. Peptides eliminated Multiresistant bacteria can survive the effect of 17 of those drugs. A similar effect is obtained by putting in contact the peptide with cancer cells. The negative charge of the peptide is moved to the malignant cell and destroys it. The research focused on leukemia Lymphocytic and mielociticas, acute and chronic. According to the first results, the peptides destroyed the membrane of the malignant cells, leaving normal cells intact, something unthinkable in a treatment of chemotherapy, which destroys cells, good and bad alike. The most hopeful data were obtained at pictures of leukemia. The day that cancer can be cured with drugs synthesized from substances extracted from the body of amphibians is perhaps not far away. It could be a frog of the Yasuní which define the cure of millions of people. "The biomedical potential of the Yasuní Park is unquantifiable, we have failed to study all species".


----------

